# NEW Nilfisk, Attix 30, First Impressions.



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Got a New Nilfisk Attix 30 (they have been out for about 1 1/2 months now) 

here is the Video I made of it. When it is running the Camera is 3' or less from the vac and I havent changed how loud I was talking.

Note: my 5 yr old playing with a pair of selfleveling Spikes (safety first! I always say:whistling)

Thanks Craig


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm going for this one GD930


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

What are they asking for it?
total With Shiping and 1micron and Hepa filter is $568 for the attix.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

With the filter, hoses bags and beater bar around $550 all the accessories and filters are separate.
Just the vac on sale is $259


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Post up a mini review when you get it :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice vac Craig!

You mentioned you would talk about the push to clean feature.........let's hear about it!:w00t:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I am waiting to suck up a bunch of crap pull the head show the clog set it down use the push n clean and show the "clean" will do that soon. It is SO Quiet 
Craig


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What about the bag cross reference?


----------



## paulieryan (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually I prefer Starmix (sometimes badged as a Bosch) since they are compact and fit nicely in the back of my van/truck. These new Nilfisk look nice though and big bonus if they are as quiet as claimed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I am waiting to suck up a bunch of crap pull the head show the clog set it down use the push n clean and show the "clean" will do that soon.


Assuming it "works well" how does it "work" in the first place? Filter shaker? Reverses motor to blow it clean?


----------



## Rockwood (Dec 1, 2008)

The 1 micron bag will extend the HEPA filter for an indefinite period, plus keeps the vacume clean. I change my bag after every job and it saves on pre filters, secondary filters and the HEPA filter.:thumbsup:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

last night just goofing around i sucked up about 15# of unsanded grout. It lost vacuum then i hit the push n clean and we were back in business
Craig


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

And the push and clean does what to clean the filter?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

last night just goofing around i sucked up about 15# of unsanded grout. It lost vacuum then i hit the push n clean and we were back in business​Craig


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

More scientific? Does it shake the filter?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry it is a reverse pressure blowback system. The only time you would need it is when you are not using fillterbags.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

hey chairmon,
Aren't you a big festool guy? (maybe im wrong)
Why not a festool vac?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I bleed Green for the most part:thumbsup:... But the Attix is a better vac. Festool EU actually markets the Attix 12 (most likely will be upgraded to the Attix 45 now that they are out, the attix 30 and the 45 are the same head unit but with different size bases) under their own badge. 
















That particular Festool comes with a pneumatic start as well 
Craig


----------



## spingjp (May 11, 2010)

charimon, where did you buy your vac from? and how much did you pay??


----------

